# Help!



## ben_j (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum so sorry if there is anything like this, but my buddy and I have been running a trap line in Michigan for muskrats and mink for the past few years. But this year we have been trying to bag a few coyotes or fox, however haven't been successful. We have been trying dirt hole sets. We have a question about those though because sometimes we hear you're supposed to make the area around the trap bed messy to attract the yotes,and other times we hear you're supposed to blend it in with the ground and landscape. We were just wondering what has been most successful for you guys, any advice will be greatly appreciated!

thanks,
Ben


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you using any lure, bait, or sight attractors? I would try to blend the trap in as best as possible. If a coyote would see the messy trap area, I would think he would dig there to investigate. Not something you want to happen. But I would try this site. 
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... Post518200


----------

